# Considering buying my first bird. No idea what to do.



## Steemship (May 4, 2012)

Well, I'll start off with my situation. I'm sixteen with a good bit of free time on my hands. Cash isn't too much of an issue, but I can't get something that is very expensive. 

Currently, I'm thinking about a canary or a dove of some sort. All I really know is that I want a bird that is tamable and friendly (Like having it sit on my shoulder and what not) 

I also plan on getting other pets at some point (Maybe a rabbit or small dog, some fish, and some pants) Any suggestions? Thanks for your time.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

If you want a tameable bird that is to live alone,choose a young hookbill/parrotlike.
Most other species are happier in pairs or more.And even a hookbill needs companionship...human or otherwise.


----------



## BespokePetSupplies (May 10, 2012)

Get an African Grey parrot, they're awesome!


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

^^Don't get an african grey!!! They are very time consuming pets and I very much doubt a 16yr old is going to have enough time to give it even the minimum time out of its cage of 4hrs let alone much more, plus they live 80 odd years - so not a good first bird AT ALL hence the reason there are tons of them in rescues at the mo with behavioral issues!!! 
I'd go for a cockateil or as poohdog suggested some of the other smaller hook bills, they make great pets and if you put enough time and effort into them they will become very tame - just remember though all birds need at least 4hrs out to have a fly and play around and they need to be watched as they will chew wires and other things you don't want eaten!! Or you could rescue one from your local rescue centre - they often get budgies/cockateils in that need a good home. Make sure your parents/neighbors are happy with the potential amount of mess and the noise these birds can make even when happy, let alone when they're not!!

You just need to buy the biggest cage you can afford, whatever you decide to go for, so that when you are in school/college/uni etc there is enough space for your bird to play/fly and keep itself happy while you're out during the day, they need lots of toys and things to do, you also need to think if you are away are your parents willing to look after it - likewise if you all go on hols you need someone to feed/clean and change toys etc. daily. The same with any animal - they need alot of looking after and if you're at the point where it's all change - uni/jobs etc can you look after them and do all the normal things young people do? - animals are a huge tie and big responsibility so do really do your research and check with your family they are happy to look after things when you can't!!!


----------

